# Datos constructivos del KIT SK-141 (Transmissor de FM 1W) ?



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2015)

Hola que tal a todos , busco por datos constructivos del KIT SK-141 Transmissor de FM 1W.
Lo diagrama esquemactico ya lo tengo ( ese saque aca mismo en lo Foro) , fotos de la tarjeta de circuito ya armada tanbien (saque de la Internet) , haora busco por fotos de la tarjeta de circuito circuito inpreso lado del cubre. 
Tengo muchas ganas de armar ese proyecto y despues de armado y ya  funcionando mejorarlo aun mas agregando un PLL (basado en un MC145151)  , un encoder estereo(basado en un BA1404) y mas un paso final  de 15 Wattios basado en un transistor MosFet tipo RD15 del Mitsubishi  .
! Muchas gracias de antemano ! 
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 7, 2015)

Buenas Daniel, te refieres al SALESKIT SK-141 ¿no? 

Sólo tengo el manual, el diametro de las bobinas es la horma de un lapiz, en el PDF en el esquema viene el número de vueltas que debes dar.



Por cierto Daniel, el otro lado de la PCB no lo tengo...  pero puedes tu hacer un diseño electrónico de PCB, mejor y más optimizado que el de SALESKIT en su día.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 7, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas Daniel, te refieres al SALESKIT SK-141 ¿no?
> 
> Sólo tengo el manual, el diametro de las bobinas es la horma de un lapiz, en el PDF en el esquema viene el número de vueltas que debes dar.
> 
> ...


 Muchas gracias Don Andrxx por lo aporte , muy valioso el 
En realidad aun quiero conparar la cara del cubre de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso con la cara de los conponentes de modo cerriar la "prueba dels 9"   , eso porque puede haber "tranpas" en lo diagrama esquemactico de modo evitar clones 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 7, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Muchas gracias Don Andrxx por lo aporte , muy valioso el
> En realidad aun quiero conparar la cara del cubre de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso con la cara de los conponentes de modo cerriar la "prueba dels 9"   , eso porque puede haber "tranpas" en lo diagrama esquemactico de modo evitar clones
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel, yo te aseguro que ahi no hay fallos, esto no es NUEVA ELECTRONICA que era una estafa, los esquemas de saleskit venian sin fallos...



Para que no quede dudas, aqui dejo una foto por encima, donde se ven los valores d elas resistencias...


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 8, 2015)

En España todavía se vende en algunas tiendas de electrónica, como COELMA TODOELECTRÓNICA, a lo mejor, preguntando a Saleskit te pueden negociar alguno.

Yo tengo uno que compré a un radioaficionado en todocolección, está conectado a un lineal casero con filtro pasabajos, para ser lo simple que es, ni espurias, ni problemas, ajuste rapido y pese a no tener PLL, la estabilidad de frecuencia es muy buena. Es lo que habia en los 80.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:


> En España todavía se vende en algunas tiendas de electrónica, como COELMA TODOELECTRÓNICA, a lo mejor, preguntando a Saleskit te pueden negociar alguno.
> 
> Yo tengo uno que compré a un radioaficionado en todocolección, está conectado a un lineal casero con filtro pasabajos, para ser lo simple que es, ni espurias, ni problemas, ajuste rapido y pese a no tener PLL, la estabilidad de frecuencia es muy buena. Es lo que habia en los 80.


Para mi lo gran problema no es conpra y si enbiar aca para Brasil ,quizaz por correos , fedex no se , pero es por demasiado lejos      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 9, 2015)

Encontré algo de info acerca de ese transmisor...

SALESKIT SK141

Aunque ya está todo más que explicado en el PDF, pero ahí hay otra experiencia personal con esa placa.

Saludos!


----------



## lego707 (Dic 11, 2015)

De cuantos uH seran esos 2 chokes?  Se podran remplazar facilmente? Son varillitas de ferrita dificiles de conseguir


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 11, 2015)

lego707 dijo:


> De cuantos uH seran esos 2 chokes?  Se podran remplazar facilmente? Son varillitas de ferrita dificiles de conseguir


Hola caro Don lego707 , afortunadamente tengo disponible en las manos  eses chokes sacados de viejos amplificadores de antena para TV y FM  (boosters) estropiados (dañados) por rayos  .
Voi medir la inductancia deses  y subo  por aca los resultados obtenidos    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lego707 (Dic 11, 2015)

Excelente Daniel.  Me comprometo entonces a hacer el pcb.  Iremos avanzando y posteando en el foro.   Ojala y le puedas agregar el pll. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 12, 2015)

lego707 dijo:


> Excelente Daniel.  Me comprometo entonces a hacer el pcb.  Iremos avanzando y posteando en el foro.   Ojala y le puedas agregar el pll. Saludos


!Hecho , La inductancia del choke es de aproximadamente 5,6uH ! ( eso segundo mi inductometro Chino , jajajajajajajajajaja).
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Dic 12, 2015)

Bueno, creo que encontré por fin el cacharro.
Daniel, ahí vá una foto de la PCB por la parte de las pistas a ver si te es de alguna ayuda. Si necesitas mas detalles de la placa, me los pides.

- Edito para añadir información en los adjuntos a petición de Daniel.
Mal dia para hacer fotos. Estaba bastante nublado, las he retocado un poco para que se vean mejor.​ 
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 12, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Bueno, creo que encontré por fin el cacharro.
> Daniel, ahí vá una foto de la PCB por la parte de las pistas a ver si te es de alguna ayuda. Si necesitas mas detalles de la placa, me los pides.
> 
> Saludos.


!!!!!!Ejelentes fotos  , te quedou muy prolijo la calidad !!!!!!!!! 
!!!!Muchas gracias de antemano por ese regalo de navidad  , eres muy amable  !!!!!
! Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 12, 2015)

Se agradecen esas fotos... Leí el PDF y los datos aquí publicados, y se ve que es un transmisor simple, fácil de construir y con buena potencia de salida. Sería ideal poder adaptarle un PLL y ver qué tal su funcionamiento.

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2015)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Se agradecen esas fotos... Leí el PDF y los datos aquí publicados, y se ve que es un transmisor simple, fácil de construir y con buena potencia de salida. Sería ideal poder adaptarle un PLL y ver qué tal su funcionamiento.
> 
> Saludos!


Es ezactamente eso lo que quiero y pretendo hacer   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 13, 2015)

Si cambias R11 de 1 Kohm por un choque VK200 el 2N4427 trabaja en clase C y puede dar hasta 1,5 W de potencia.

Asi lo tengo yo atacando a un BLY88C entregando 12 W sobre 52 Ohm.


----------



## lego707 (Dic 13, 2015)

Consegui los chokes nuevos; vienen marcados como 5uH. Tambien consegui la's ferritas variables asi que pronto empezare el Pcb.   Lo que no tengo Claro es si hago el mismo pcb del original o elaboro uno digamos 
Mas "moderno"


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2015)

lego707 dijo:


> Consegui los chokes nuevos; vienen marcados como 5uH. Tambien consegui la's ferritas variables asi que pronto empezare el Pcb.   Lo que no tengo Claro es si hago el mismo pcb del original o elaboro uno digamos
> Mas "moderno"


Yo personalmente haceria un clone de  lo PCB original ,eso porque el me parece bien  prolijo con un generoso plano de tierra  ese indispensable para circuitos de RF  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lego707 (Dic 13, 2015)

Una pregunta estimado Daniel.  De donde saldran la's conexiones para el pll?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 13, 2015)

lego707 dijo:


> Una pregunta estimado Daniel.  De donde saldran la's conexiones para el pll?



Lo más seguro es sacarla desde el driver que excita el 2N4427, así el oscilador no se ''vuelve loco'' cuando se quiera derivar un coaxial hacia la entrada de frecuencia del sintetizador. Luego de pasar por el PLL, la salida de tensión de sintonía debería entrar junto con la entrada de audio hacia el diodo varicap. 

Saludos cordiales, y éxito a los que van a comenzar este proyecto


----------



## lego707 (Dic 13, 2015)

Aqui la version 1 del pcb, imagino que surgirán cambios.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2015)

lego707 dijo:


> Aqui la version 1 del pcb, imagino que surgirán cambios.


Felicitaciones Don lego707 te quedou muy prolijo tu trabajo  
! Me gusta por demasiado !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lego707 (Dic 13, 2015)

Bueno los cambios fueron pocos; quite el enorme potenciometro del volumen fijate que el ampli del audio y el piloto de la senal de rf son muuuy similares a los del veronika y coloque los conectores molex para el audio y la alimentacion. Ahi vamos ojala haya otros aportes para este proyecto tuyo que me parece fabuloso y muy viable de realizar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 23, 2016)

Hola a todos dejo aca un link muy interesante donde hay la demosntración de un SK-141 excitando un lineal casero de 15W , y lo mejor de tudo  es que lo autor dice ayudar a quien interesar armar  ese proyecto , basta contactarlo via E-Mail  (veer mejor eso directamente en You Tube) .




!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (May 24, 2016)

Buenas, ese video es mio y ese es mi canal de youtube.

Os cuento, utilicé este diagrama con el transistor ORIGINAL philips BLY88C, excitandolo con 1 W me daria en 90.3 los 10 W aproximadamente, actualmente, en una frecuencia más alta con el saleskit trucado dando 1,5 W dará 12 W sobre 50 ohm.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas, ese video es mio y ese es mi canal de youtube.
> 
> Os cuento, utilicé este diagrama con el transistor ORIGINAL philips BLY88C, excitandolo con 1 W me daria en 90.3 los 10 W aproximadamente, actualmente, en una frecuencia más alta con el saleskit trucado dando 1,5 W dará 12 W sobre 50 ohm.


  muy Interesante , ?? y como es lo "truco" para sacar 1,5W del SalesKit ??
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (May 25, 2016)

Pues os cuento, el 2N4427 del saleskit está polarizado en base por una resistencia de 1 kohm, se sustituye por un VK200 y el 2N4427 trabaja en clase C dando más de 1W, pero solo aconsejo esto si vas a excitar a otro paso amplificador, porque de esta forma lo veo demasiado forzado.

En mi caso, no se calienta apenas ya que transfiere toda la potencia al BLY88C (o 2N6081 si se quiere usar).


----------



## tiago (May 31, 2016)

@Andrxx  ¿Que diámetro interior le has dado a las bobinas? 7 mm. mas o menos...?

Saludos.


----------



## yamil2009 (May 31, 2016)

Buen circuito amigo felicidades Andrxx, te salio genial el video


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 2, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> @Andrxx  ¿Que diámetro interior le has dado a las bobinas? 7 mm. mas o menos...?
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas, perdon por no contestar, si el diametro ese más o menos... no es tan crítico como parece, la experiencia en RF me dice que el numero de vueltas es más crítico que el diametro (dentro de unas tolerancias, entiéndase).



Para ajustar el equipo, un truco muy bueno, con una antena con buena ROE (la mínima posible) o una carga fantasma adecuada. Intercalar entre el lineal un amperimetro en la escala de 10 A y girar los trimmers hasta leer el máximo consumo, más o menos en torno a un amperio y pico aproximadamente.

Este método, que puede sonar bestia y cutre lo recomendaba la revista nueva electrónica en sus amplificadores lineales sintonizados, el método de la sonda de RF no es de mi agrado, ya que no sabes si estas sintonizando el lineal en una frecuencia fundamental o en una armónica. El método del amperimetro me ha dado pocos quebraderos de cabeza  por no decir ninguno.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 2, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Cuando calculamos una Bobina, el diámetro del hilo no interviene en la formula.

http://personales.unican.es/perezvr/pdf/Bobinas1.PDF

Cuando ajustamos un Amplificador de potencia de RF, el máximo consumo no corresponde con la máxima potencia de  salida, en un Amplificador de Potencia de RF, y durante el ajuste, hay que tener mucho cuidado, ya que si hacemos un mal ajuste, el consumo se puede disparar a valores no soportados por el Transistor de salida.

Los ajustes se han de realizar SIEMPRE sobre un Carga Fantasma de 50Ω, y JAMÁS se conectará la Antena hasta estar seguros de que el Amplificador está limpio de oscilaciones espureas y que el mismo está funcionando correctamente.

Igualmente nos aseguraremos de que el Amplificador tiene, en su salida el correspondiente Filtro Pasa Bajos, esto siempre es necesario ya que, estos Amplificadores mal llamados "Lineales", trabajan en clase C y por esta razón la generación de Armónicos es inevitable.

Si el Amplificador está medio bien diseñado, no será posible que se sintonice a un Segundo, Tercero... Armónico, ya que la diferencia en Bobinas, Capacidades, tendría que ser muy grande y el rendimiento muy bajo,y lo veríamos al momento. 

Sal U2


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 2, 2016)

Si, exactamente, puede haber una autooscilación y echar a perder el transistor... seme olvidó decir que le tengo incorporado al equipo una sonda de salida rf y que el ajuste de la maxima intensidad debe de ser proporcional al del aumento de la potencia. Si se dispone de vatimetro mejor, pero no todo el mundo cuenta con estos equipos.

Se me olvidó añadir que el lineal tiene al final un filtro pasa bajos que si no me equivoco, saqué de este foro... resultado... a 1 mts de la antena emisora hay una antena de TV con un amplificador de banda ancha, los armónicos superiores quedan atenuados de tal forma que no hay perturbaciones en TDT ni en otros servicios, quedando estos armónicos reducidos al mínimo posible, al igual que con un buen ajuste, no hay problemas de señales fantasma o distorsiones por intermodulación.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 3, 2016)

Buenos días Andrrx

Cuando muy cerca (Campo Próximo ) de la Antena transmisora hay un Amplificador de Banda Ancha, lo más normal es que no podamos hacer nada para evitar que dicho Amplificador se vea afectado por la señal de nuestro Transmisor.

Todo dependerá de la bondad del Amplificador de Banda Ancha para soportar las señales de mucha amplitud, ese parámetro será el OIP3 del mismo, si el OIP3 no es muy alto y por mucho Filtro Pasa Bajos que pongamos en nuestro Transmisor, el Amplificador de  Banda Ancha se verá afectado.

Lo raro, como comentas, es que en una Instalación de Antena Colectiva se ponga un Amplificador de Banda Ancha, en España esta configuración está prohibida..

Sal U2


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 3, 2016)

Miguelus, es una vivienda unifamiliar, en la azotea tengo el cuarto de chispas, la antena está a 1 mts en sentido CONTRARIO (osease, a espaldas) de mi antena de TX.

Con un transmisor antiguo de los 80 (no tenia filtro pasabajos) si hacia interferencias, aun con menos potencia pero con este de diseño propio nada aun habiendo mayor potencia de salida.

Uso un amplificador de banda ancha televes con cables de buena calidad blindados, la entrada VHF atenuada al máximo (aunque no se use, también se que deberia cargarla con una carga de 75 ohm).


----------



## Miembro eliminado 473183 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hola a todos,

Gracias a la ayuda del compañero @Andrxx , en el Buscador he podido dar con éste otro tema y el estudio y directivas para montar el circuito de Sales Kit.

He descargado todos los documentos disponibles en el tema y tras analizarlos tengo algunas dudas:

1. Entiendo que P1 es el potenciómetro de 47K que permitirá regular el nivel de la entrada de audio, ¿estoy en lo cierto?
2. L1 se especifica como una bobina de sintonía por lo que entiendo que deberá ser variable en inductancia. ¿Cómo puedo fabricarla yo mismo o que modelo comercial y valores debería comprar?
3. CH1 y CH2 son bobinas de choque que entiendo que serán para filtrar la alta frecuencia de la RF. En  este tema he encontrado la aproximación "Valor de choque de RF (en uH) = 1000uH / Frecuencia (en MHz)". Para hacer números redondos, a una frecuencia de 100MHz la bobina debería de ser ~10uH, lo que daría impedancias a esas frecuencias del orden de ~5-7M que me parece lógico. ¿Servirían bobinas con el tipo de encapsulado TH de resistencias? Ejemplo:
4. ¿Qué grosor o AWG tienen las bobinas del circuito?
5. CA1 y CA2 se especifican como condensadores de valor ajustable. ¿Entre qué valores han de ser ajustables o qué modelo comercial podría comprar?
6. Lo que en el esquema especifica como INT. POT. (¿interruptor potencia?) entiendo que es la línea de 12V de alimentación, ¿estoy en lo cierto?

Mi intención es lograr fresar una PCB nueva (tengo acceso a una LPKF o prototipadora) y utilizar en ella los conectores necesarios: jack audio, barril alimentación, SMA/coax para antena... cuando tengo todo finalizado junto con los archivos gerbers prometo subirlo.

¡Muchas gracias!

Un saludo, *Kaisser*.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 13, 2018)

Primero de todo, cuales son tus intenciones con dicha construcción?

Para experimentar puede funcionar como primer proyecto pero no sirve para los receptores digitales actuales por que no tiene enclavamiento de frecuencia de salida.

Ese tipo de diseño podría andar en receptores antiguos con dial analógico pero no con los modernos.

1: si
2: puedes variar la inductancia dentro de ciertos limites en mas o menos con un núcleo dentro de la bobina o de ferrite o de aluminio/bronce. Uno agrega inductancia y los otros sacan.
La puedes fabricar en una forma de bobina de 6mm de diámetro y bobinando unas 4 a 6 vueltas de alambre de Cu de 1mm de diámetro, vas a tener que probar para que la oscilación te quede dentro de la banda que quieres emitir. Mas vueltas baja de frecuencia, menos sube.
3: puede hacerlas con 6 u 8 vueltas de alambre de Cu de 0.8mm de diámetro sobre un diámetro de 6mm o colocar VK200 que vienen bobinadas.
4: Generalmente se usa alambre grueso por que disminuye la resistencia de la bobina incrementando el factor Q de la misma y le da estabilidad mecánica. Alambres de 0.8 a 1.2mm en ese tipo de construcciones es "normal" ver.
5: Son trimers que por la frecuencia y potencia que manejas pueden ser plásticos y mejor si consigues de material cerámico. Los valores pueden ser de 60pF a 100pF máximo.
6: Si es para encender o apagar el equipo.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 473183 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hola @ricbevi, gracias por responder.

El objetivo del proyecto es aprender y adquirir conocimientos y soltura con este tipo de montajes. No preciso un uso 100% exacto ni limpio, de hecho, los fallos me ayudarán a aprender a posterior.

¿A qué te refieres que no funcionaría con receptores digitales moderno? En el vídeo del compañero @Andrxx se ve como con un móvil Nokia puede sintonizar la frecuencia de salida, y a excepción de la etapa final amplificadora de 15W, el transmisor debería ser exactamente igual al propuesto.

También tengo otra duda respecto al punto 2. Me gustaría poder producir la frecuencia de portadora entre los ~87MHz y 108MHz, ocupando prácticamente toda la banda FM y permitiéndome escoger la frecuencia más adecuada en función de la recepción y el resto de emisiones. Si no optara por fabricar yo mismo la bobina, ¿sabéis de algún modelo comercial que permita modificar rápidamente el valor de inductancia similar al de un potenciómetro o con un ajuste mecánica con la ayuda de un destornillador?

Un saludo, *Kaisser*.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 16, 2018)

Con la introducción de las técnicas digitales los receptores necesitan señales estables en frecuencia y precisas.

Tu pondrás el receptor digital en una frecuencia y allí permanecerá aunque el entorno cambie(temperatura, etc ) mientras que el emisor que construirás al no tener ningún sistema de corrección de frecuencia como los receptores digitales, tendrá variaciones que hará que no siempre este en el mismo lugar aunque no hagas nada para forzar un cambio de esta.

Una variación de la tensión de alimentación, temperatura, proximidad de objetos a el sector del oscilador, ajustes diferente, tiempo de puesta en marcha y una larga lista de etc harán que tu emisión no este siempre y en cualquier condición, en el mismo canal.

No conozco marcas comerciales de bobinas que puede recomendarte para ese proyecto.   

Creo que deberías ponerte manos a la obra y comenzar a hacer dicho emisor y de esa forma hacer tu propina experiencia en el campo de la RF.

Mi pregunta iba dirigida a que no cometas el error de muchos noveles en este campo que creen que con esos esquemas, pueden montar una estación de FM comercial y escalarla en potencia indefinidamente como si desde un simple automóvil de calle y solo con modificaciones se pudiera hacer un automóvil F1 para correr.

Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 17, 2018)

Kaisser dijo:


> Hola @ricbevi, gracias por responder.
> 
> El objetivo del proyecto es aprender y adquirir conocimientos y soltura con este tipo de montajes. No preciso un uso 100% exacto ni limpio, de hecho, los fallos me ayudarán a aprender a posterior.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes, a ver, veamos, estos transmisores de de unos tiempos (los años 80) donde un sintetizador PLL era costoso y caro y estos equipos permitían a los aficionados poder emitir con "buena" calidad, sobre todo en la época de las radios analógicas a rueda. De todos los kits que existían destacaba este, diseñado por el ingeniero D.Tomás Sales Aladesa (fundador de Sales-Kit), tal fué el éxito que se vendieron miles y miles en España, gozaba de una buena pureza espectral y una puesta a punto rápida, comparado con lo que había, en torno a los 90- 93 Mhz daba sobre 1,5 W y en la banda alta de Fm (104-105) algo más de medio watio. La gente lo conectaba a un amplificador lineal que era el de la revista nueva electrónica que iba equipado con el PT8828 de TRF semiconductores o el BLY87 de Philips aunque el BLY88, el 2N6081 o el 2N5590 servían (con el 2N5590 se lograban sobre unos 6 o 7 W con 1 W de entrada) obteniéndose buenos resultados, añadiendo además un filtro paso bajos evitando interferencias por encima de la frecuencia fundamental de emisión.

El problema, como bien te han dicho es que la base de la señal está generada por un VFO que no tiene corrección alguna en la frecuencia ni control. Tu lo colocas en 91.0 Mhz y a lo mejor en media hora está en 91,015 o 91,100, esto en los 80 no era problema (con las radios de "rueda"), con las radios digitales, aunque sintonices bien a mano, en automático, al no ser una frecuencia "exacta" no se detiene. En resumen, para TU experimento si te sirve esto pero para una FM comercial que tenga que emitir 24 horas sobre 24 horas  no es factible a no ser que sea un uso experimental.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 473183 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hola @ricbevi, gracias por responder. 

Desde el inicio tengo en cuenta la poca estabilidad en frecuencia que tendrá el transmisor, la no utilización de un sistema con PLL es una gran desventaja en ese aspecto y a medida que varíe la temperatura de funcionamiento o no haya un buen apantallamiento frente a interferencias la frecuencia de portadora se moverá. Entendí erróneamente tu comentario anterior, pensaba que te referías a que el receptor sería una fuente de problemas. 

Se me olvidó comentar desde un inicio pero me han surgido unas dudas recopilando información:

1. Tenía la idea de poder utilizar 2 entradas de audio: un jack hembra para conectar un micrófono básico y pequeño de PC y otro jack hembra para conectarlo a la salida de un PC mediante un cable macho-macho. El compañero @Andrxx me comentó la posibilidad de hacerlo mediante un mezclador. Buscando información he encontrado un ejemplo utilizando el amplificador operacional TL0843 y que parece funcionar realmente bien mezclando y regulando el nivel de señales. Ahora bien, dado que no necesito realmente mezclar las señales sino que sólo habrá 1 fuente de sonido simultáneamente ¿no podría utilizar un interruptor SPDT a la entrada para seleccionar mecánicamente la fuente de audio? 






2. En los esquemas publicados hay anotada lo que, entiendo, es la potencia entregada a la antena (1W) y una impedancia que, presupongo, es la impedancia del circuito que ve la antena (52ohm) ¿Estoy en lo cierto o me equivoco?





3. Dado que no poseo la fuente original recomendada por SK (la SK-116) y me gustaría tener cierto grado de portabilidad. ¿habría algún problema en utilizar una batería portable de 12V como esta? Por tensión y consumo, en principio, debería de cumplir ampliamente.





Te tomo la palabra y comenzaré a ponerme manos a la obra lo antes posible, espero que a finales de esta semana pues aún estoy comprando y localizando los componentes que necesitaré. 

Muchas gracias a todos y disculpad tantas preguntas y la trivialidad de ellas.

Un saludo, *Kaisser*. 

PD: Justo cuando estaba redactando mi mensaje he visto que un compañero ha respondido, me pongo ahora mismo a leerlo.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 17, 2018)

La llave la puedes usar perfectamente con las limitaciones que indicas y la potencia es la de la portadora y la sumatoria de todos los armónicos y espurias, sobre una carga de 52Ω resistiva.

Es lo que te medirá un watímetro normal en ese tipo de equipos que no tienen ningún tipo de filtro a la salida.

Lo puedes usar a batería sin problemas. 

Ric.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 473183 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hola @ricbevi y @Andrxx , gracias a los dos por responder (muy interesante la historia del inicio de este kit).

He hecho ya inventario de componentes y tengo todo salvo los distintos conectores (jack, barel...) que hasta no tener un montaje definitivo en PCB no los compraré y el que me esperaba, el transistor de RF 2N4427. He buscado por la red alternativas y he localizado que tanto el 2N3866 como el 2N3553 pueden sustituírlo. Especialmente interesante es el caso del 3866 dado que según he entendido puede ofrecer algo más de potencia que el 4427 y, fijaos qué casualidad, que he encontrado unos scans de muy buena calidad de la revista y en la que misteriosamente (supongo que será debido a una revisión más nueva o más antigua) se propone el 3866.











Creo que compraré un par de unidades de cada uno por si los quemo al no adaptar bien la antena o carga fantasma y también probaré con cual se obtienen mejores resultados.

Por cierto, también me han ofrecido que utilice una placa perforada para el prototipado. La persona que me lo ha ofrecido no sabe que el circuito es para RF y nunca he usado este tipo de placas; sé que en una protoboard es inviable realizar un circuito de RF por las inductancias y capacidades parásitas pero no sé si una placa perforada de este tipo también tiene esos problemas o funciona correctamente (iba a usar el método manhattan).





Un saludo, *Kaisser*.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2018)

Digo yo , no te conviene uno de éstos , que son sintetizados digitales :






Junto con éste : Amplificador RF 1 vatio no-tune

En algún post se ha tratado ésto . . .


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 19, 2018)

Prefiero el método Manhattan y el 2N4427; el 2N3866 es para UHF y soporta mas voltaje C-E pero no da mas potencia a esa frecuencia.

OJO con los transistores apócrifos o falsos, pululan.

Ric.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 21, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Prefiero el método Manhattan y el 2N4427; el 2N3866 es para UHF y soporta mas voltaje C-E pero no da mas potencia a esa frecuencia.
> 
> OJO con los transistores apócrifos o falsos, pululan.
> 
> Ric.


Exactamente, el 2N3866 creo que recuerdo que soportaba una Vce máxima de 28 V y en FM a 12 V daba sobre 500 mW.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 473183 (Jul 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Digo yo , no te conviene uno de éstos , que son sintetizados digitales :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sí, claramente el funcionamiento de uno digital será mucho mejor que uno montado por mi, pero la gracia está en meterme en harina y hacerlo yo mismo para ver los problemas que me encuentro.



ricbevi dijo:


> Prefiero el método Manhattan y el 2N4427; el 2N3866 es para UHF y soporta mas voltaje C-E pero no da mas potencia a esa frecuencia.
> 
> OJO con los transistores apócrifos o falsos, pululan.
> 
> Ric.


Al final he optado por la placa perforada (stripboard) dado que me era más cómodo que recortar trozos de cobre, aunque si me sobra tiempo intentaré hacer lo mismo con el método Manhattan + stripboard + PCB. También he tenido que usar, de momento, el 2N3866 dado que era el que tenía a mano. Para probar y validar el esquemático me servirá y por el momento no es crítico si consigo 1W o 0.5W en antena dado que el encapsulado de ambos transistores es el mismo y puedo cambiarlos cuando me llegue el nuevo 2N4427.



Andrxx dijo:


> Exactamente, el 2N3866 creo que recuerdo que soportaba una Vce máxima de 28 V y en FM a 12 V daba sobre 500 mW.


Efectivamente, soporta ~30V Vce.

Por el momento ya he acabado el primer intento en stripboard al 95%.





Únicamente me falta color el disipador en el 3866, conseguir una bobina de sintonía (estoy completamente perdido

PD: Los trimmers son de polipropileno y no cerámicos, de color violeta. Según  ésta tabla  su valor es de entre 7-100p. ¿Estoy en lo cierto y funcionarán correctamente para este transmisor?


----------



## lahmun (Jul 26, 2018)

hola, le sugiero que antes de que su práctica utilice mejor el software primero, le será más fácil traerlo en una placa real, consulte este enlace.
Software
FR
gracias.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 26, 2018)

Yo en ese circuito en tu placa stripboard ver muchos cables largos que pueden provocar capacidades parásitas...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 473183 (Jul 26, 2018)

Andrxx dijo:


> Yo en ese circuito en tu placa stripboard ver muchos cables largos que pueden provocar capacidades parásitas...


Es cierto, no es el diseño más refinado posible, pero hasta que no pueda diseñar la PCB correctamente no podré solucionarlo y optimizar el diseño. Por ahora, me conformaría con un primer paso validando que todo funcione "correctamente" (todo lo correctamente que un diseño en stripboard y con cables y terminales largos pueda permitir), si lo consigo daré por finalizada la primera fase y comenzaré con la PCB y aislar pistas de señal, alimentación masa etc. que es lo óptimo.

A propósito, ¿alguna sugerencia sobre las dudas en bobina de sintonización, trimmer y diodos?

Un saludo, *Kaisser*.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 26, 2018)

Kaisser dijo:


> Es cierto, no es el diseño más refinado posible, pero hasta que no pueda diseñar la PCB correctamente no podré solucionarlo y optimizar el diseño. Por ahora, me conformaría con un primer paso validando que todo funcione "correctamente" (todo lo correctamente que un diseño en stripboard y con cables y terminales largos pueda permitir), si lo consigo daré por finalizada la primera fase y comenzaré con la PCB y aislar pistas de señal, alimentación masa etc. que es lo óptimo.
> 
> A propósito, ¿alguna sugerencia sobre las dudas en bobina de sintonización, trimmer y diodos?
> 
> Un saludo, *Kaisser*.


La bobina del primer oscilador maestro se puede hacer de forma casera usando una horma de bobina, cosa que se puede obtener fácilmente en sintonizadores antiguos de TV analógica, creo que eran sobre unas 3,5 o 4 vueltas de alambre de plata sobre la horma con nucleo de ferrita.

Yo ahora te voy a dar un consejo, no se que conocimientos teneis ahora de RF con el "grado" en ingenierías de la telecomunicación que tenemos ahora en España en con el plan Bolonia, yo te voy a dar un consejo, a mi personalmente, la placa stip no me gusta mucho para RF, si bien la UNIPRINT de agujeritos independientes me ha dado muy buenos resultados hasta en amplificadores de muy bajo ruido en 220 Mhz (fué un prototipo que hice para amplificar un videosender en el canal 12 de VHF con el transistor BFR96S). 

Mi consejo, buscate una placa virgen de cobre, y haz un prototipo o bien atacandola con acido usando metodo manhattan o bien puedes pegar trozos de cobre con loctite sobre el cobre a modo de aislamiento e ir situando los componentes encima con las patas lo más cortas que puedas, la base de cobre a masa... de esta forma tendrás menos RF dispersa y te permitirá testear el circuito en mejores condiciones. Yo primer monstaría el oscilador maestro con el BF199 y probaría que oscila y que emite (por lo que veo tienes acceso a un laboratorio, con instrumental), luego ensamblaría la primera etapa de amnplificacion con el segundo BF199 y vería su comportamiento. Finalmente, si tienes sobre unos 50 ~80 mW en la salida de RF tras el condensador variable, ya montaría el paso final con el 2N4427 o el 3866 y creo que ya tendrías el watio en antena sobre una impedancia de 50 Ohm.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 26, 2018)

Kaisser dijo:


> Mi intención es lograr fresar una PCB nueva (tengo acceso a una LPKF o prototipadora) y utilizar en ella los conectores necesarios: jack audio, barril alimentación, SMA/coax para antena... cuando tengo todo finalizado junto con los archivos gerbers prometo subirlo.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!
> 
> Un saludo, *Kaisser*.


Hola caro Don Kaisser si lograr clonar lo diseño de la tarjeta original (basado en las fotos posteadas por Don Tiago) seguramente ese proyecto te fuciona de 10!.
NO te recomendo nin lejos tentar una montagen de VHF en placa veroboard (stripboard ) , mejor opción sin dudas algun es montar en lo estilo "Manhatann" ese ya muy bien discutido aca en ese mismo foro , basta buscar en : Armado de circuitos de RF - El método "Manhattan".
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 473183 (Jul 27, 2018)

Andrxx dijo:


> La bobina del primer oscilador maestro se puede hacer de forma casera usando una horma de bobina, cosa que se puede obtener fácilmente en sintonizadores antiguos de TV analógica, creo que eran sobre unas 3,5 o 4 vueltas de alambre de plata sobre la horma con nucleo de ferrita.
> 
> Yo ahora te voy a dar un consejo, no se que conocimientos teneis ahora de RF con el "grado" en ingenierías de la telecomunicación que tenemos ahora en España en con el plan Bolonia, yo te voy a dar un consejo, a mi personalmente, la placa stip no me gusta mucho para RF, si bien la UNIPRINT de agujeritos independientes me ha dado muy buenos resultados hasta en amplificadores de muy bajo ruido en 220 Mhz (fué un prototipo que hice para amplificar un videosender en el canal 12 de VHF con el transistor BFR96S).
> 
> Mi consejo, buscate una placa virgen de cobre, y haz un prototipo o bien atacandola con acido usando metodo manhattan o bien puedes pegar trozos de cobre con loctite sobre el cobre a modo de aislamiento e ir situando los componentes encima con las patas lo más cortas que puedas, la base de cobre a masa... de esta forma tendrás menos RF dispersa y te permitirá testear el circuito en mejores condiciones. Yo primer monstaría el oscilador maestro con el BF199 y probaría que oscila y que emite (por lo que veo tienes acceso a un laboratorio, con instrumental), luego ensamblaría la primera etapa de amnplificacion con el segundo BF199 y vería su comportamiento. Finalmente, si tienes sobre unos 50 ~80 mW en la salida de RF tras el condensador variable, ya montaría el paso final con el 2N4427 o el 3866 y creo que ya tendrías el watio en antena sobre una impedancia de 50 Ohm.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Kaisser si lograr clonar lo diseño de la tarjeta original (basado en las fotos posteadas por Don Tiago) seguramente ese proyecto te fuciona de 10!.
> NO te recomendo nin lejos tentar una montagen de VHF en placa veroboard (stripboard ) , mejor opción sin dudas algun es montar en lo estilo "Manhatann" ese ya muy bien discutido aca en ese mismo foro , basta buscar en : Armado de circuitos de RF - El método "Manhattan".
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


¿Tan mal es el montaje anterior que puse en la fotografía? No tengo mucha experiencia pero sé, por teoría, que a altas frecuencias un simple terminal más largo de lo habitual te introduce una capacidad parásita que puede influir mucho en el diseño, pero opté por este recurso (stripboard) por recomendación expresa de un profesor y nunca antes había trabajado ni con esta stripboard ni con el método Manhattan. ¿Tan mal funcionará a frecuencias de ~80 o ~90MHz? Si es así, me tocará hacer un nuevo prototipo.

En cuanto al diodo, he estado comparando datasheets y creo que no debería de haber problemas en sustituir el BB105G por el BB515 dado que ambos son varactores para VHF de muy similares valores.
- BB105G:









- BB515:









Sigo teniendo la duda con los trimmers, si el color violeta es correcto y equivalente a los originales de SK, y la duda con la bobina variable de sintonía dado que no tengo a mano un sintetizador de las antiguas TV de tubo. Rebuscando por el laboratorio he podido encontrar una especie de bobinas variable en las que mediante un destornillador puedo modificar la altura de un núcleo de ferrita y así su inductancia, pero no sé cuantas espiras debería tener. Es esto:





Muchas gracias.

Un saludo, *Kaisser*.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 27, 2018)

El diodo esta OK el reemplazo

Olvídate del núcleo de ferrite a esas frecuencias a menos que sepas que el material funciona bien en ellas...tomas una lapicera o una broca de 5 o 6mm , y sobre el cuerpo bobinas 3 o 4 vueltas de alambre de Cu de diámetro de  1mm y separas un poco las espiras(aproximadamente 1mm entre ellas.
Deberás probar y quitar si sobra inductancia( lo mas probable).

También puedes probar bobinar varias de distintas vueltas y separaciones y probar con cual te quedas. Una vez seleccionada "la ganadora" y colocada en el lugar te sugiero que la inmovilices con cera, parafina o similar. 

Con respecto al montaje es lo que he aprendido hasta ahora, lo que te exprese anteriormente y solo sera cuestión de que hagas tu propia experiencia y sacarte las dudas.

La bobina que muestras tiene cazoleta de ferrite a parte del núcleo, es mas para HF que para VHF.

Ric.

PD :  Mira uno de los "tarritos" de las bobinas para experimentos de VHF o similares que tengo yo.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 27, 2018)

Buenas, si, la RF es muy crítica aunque sea VHF, prueba a ver si te logra funcionar, sobre el varicap no hay problema, yo en su dia ese circuito lo armé con un varicap de un sintonizador de una TV vieja...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2018)

Kaisser dijo:


> ¿Tan mal es el montaje anterior que puse en la fotografía? No tengo mucha experiencia pero sé, por teoría, que a altas frecuencias un simple terminal más largo de lo habitual te introduce una capacidad parásita que puede influir mucho en el diseño, pero opté por este recurso (stripboard) por recomendación expresa de un profesor y nunca antes había trabajado ni con esta stripboard ni con el método Manhattan. ¿Tan mal funcionará a frecuencias de ~80 o ~90MHz? Si es así, me tocará hacer un nuevo prototipo.


Seguramente tu maestro (profesor) NO tienes solidos conocimentos de RF (Radio Frequenzia) senon no te recomendaria equivocadamente armar circuitos de RF em stripboard.
Lo gran segredo de montagens en RF es lo generoso plano de tierra que garantiza una buena descarga a la tierra o masa del circuito con bajissima inductancia parasitica.
Otro punto inportante es todas las conecciones lo mas chicas possibles de modo evitar las inductancias parasiticas que hay en terminales largos.
En RF la mejor montagen de desahollo y testes que garantiza los  buenos resultados es sin dudas la estilo "Manhattan".
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 473183 (Ago 1, 2018)

Disculpad la demora en responder, estuve en el extranjero unos días.

Hoy he vuelto al laboratorio y con todo montado sólo me resta hacer pruebas y ver si funciona correctamente o no.

Un saludo, *Kaisser*.


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Ago 29, 2018)

Hola a todos me quede fascinado leyendo todo el tema,  notese algunos detalles de la epoca, El PDF original postiado en la primer pagina AQUI tiene hasta el diseño de la antena con un detalle de adaptador de impedancia con el puente de cables de lo que serian los radiales, simulando una especie de accion ovnidireccional, por lo visto el kit trae cajita grande para colocar una version de fuente (interna) que fabricaba la misma marca con el cod 116,  un sistema de detector de potencia con un bc549 y un led (que supuestamente se enciende al detectar la mayor potencia de calibracion) , salida pl259 al mejor estilo profesional. 

Se la penso bien la fabrica que lo armaba, porque era casi como entregar una emisora llave en mano, para la poca info que existia en aquellos años, y teniendo en cuenta que eran los 80, estos ¨chiches¨ _con mucho respeto_, debieron de tener un alcance considerable, tal vez 500 a 800 metros efectivos. Si en mis manos a finales de los 80 hubiera tenido uno de estos me hacia un pic-nic. 

Algunas imagenes mas que encontre en San google mas imagenes para este aporte.

PD: Chiche en algunos paises puede sonar descalificando un objeto, y tambien significa Gusto por alcanzar un objetivo.


----------

